

Games Are Not Art - doki_pen
http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/gaming/games-are-not-art.html

======
doki_pen
I really enjoyed this blog. The basic idea is that game genres are not art
(the abstract idea of the game that you beat), but that the implementation is
definitely art.

